

Soul of the New Hacktivist - dfc
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/03/18/sunday-review/the-soul-of-the-new-hacktivist.html

======
justahacker
It described anonymous. Not the ENTIRE spectrum on the community...

nytimes...propaganda.

:-\

~~~
rozap
Anonymous isn't really a cohesive entity. People make it out to be like some
sort of cult, whereas in reality anyone can proclaim affiliation. That was an
important point in the article.

